# Audi R3 Roadster.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

This car will have up to 260 hp 2.0T FSI engine.

Hans.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Oh my word.

I think I might - now wait, I have - be sick!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Looks like a VX.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

wheres the vomit icon?


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Iceman said:


> This car will have up to 260 hp 2.0T FSI engine.
> 
> Hans.


Well i think it looks better than the SMART roadster!! :wink:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I like it! I think it would be very good if Audi built a pure Roadster. Engine in the middle and Quattro drive with Haldex for the front axis (more RWD ) would be ideal!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I like it.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Jazzedout said:


> I like it! I think it would be very good if Audi built a pure Roadster. Engine in the middle and Quattro drive with Haldex for the front axis (more RWD ) would be ideal!!


It will be build by KTM and i think it will have the engine longitudinal with only RWD :wink: like a Donkervoort or caterham super 7.

Hans.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Sounds strange that Audi will produce a RWD car. Even if it is the best car ever, it will probably devalue the meaning that Audi has given to quattro since the 80's. :? Marketing wise, I believe they wouldn't do it.

How sure are we right now that this will reach production?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice, very nice, 1st car that actually suits the new grill. How much?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Nice, very nice, 1st car that actually suits the new grill. How much?


What he said as long as he was not drunk when he said it :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Mental - i love it.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Whoever designed that, clearly has some mental health issues.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Derivative. Drunk Adobe VX meets bastard child of Lotus 340r and Audi Q7.


----------

